
Why YouTube Is the Ultimate Platform for Global Social Change - noinput
http://www.forbes.com/sites/rahimkanani/2012/06/04/why-youtube-is-the-ultimate-platform-for-global-social-change/
======
mtgx
I've always thought of Youtube as a social platform, although maybe not a
social network, and that's probably Google's fault because they never saw it
like that. But to me a social network has "made it" when it's being used in
revolutions. Facebook, Twitter and Youtube were the major sites by far being
used in revolutions over the past few years.

